# ISO Mercury Small HP Mechanic in Tampa Bay Recommendations



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

you can go to Mercury's website to find certified dealers for service work


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Tampa Bay area is pretty large - more specific location might help.

Now that my guy retired he steered me to Franzen Marine in South Tampa.


----------



## JJHang20 (Apr 27, 2017)

swaddict said:


> you can go to Mercury's website to find certified dealers for service work


swaddict I was looking for recommendations based on personal experince with the mechanic. Also not every Mecury mechanic wants to work on a small engine like my 25HP 2-Stroke.


----------



## JJHang20 (Apr 27, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Tampa Bay area is pretty large - more specific location might help.
> 
> Now that my guy retired he steered me to Franzen Marine in South Tampa.


Thank you DuckNut I will check out Franzen Marine. Do you know if he works on small engines, what kind of engine do you have?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

JJHang20 said:


> Thank you DuckNut I will check out Franzen Marine. Do you know if he works on small engines, what kind of engine do you have?


They work on them all.


----------



## JJHang20 (Apr 27, 2017)

Anyone else have any recommendations?


----------



## Skiff Junky (Oct 6, 2015)

Advance Marine in Holiday is who I use.

http://www.advancemarine.net/


----------



## blackmagic1 (Jul 3, 2014)

Crackerboy Outboard Marine in Drew Park
8138797100


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I've had good experiences with Crackerboy, Piper's Marine, and Mayday Marine.


----------

